# Maybe a Bad Dish



## Towlies (Jun 28, 2006)

I went to a local garage sale. I picked up one of those Single LNB Direct TV Dishes. Im pretty sure its the same standerd I was going to aim it at 110 or 119. So I get the dish and mount it and I got all the levels right and Nothing.

I mean im like right on where the dish should be and no signal. Which leads me to think maybe the LNB is bad. I also noticed on my DP 301 that if i do a switch check it shows up as "Unknown"

Any help is there a way to test the LNB.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The easiest way to test an LNB is to line up a working dish with a working LNB to point at a working satellite, then swap in the suspect LNB.


----------



## Towlies (Jun 28, 2006)

Well thats a problem. I dont have a working Dish. Well a Single LNB dish the only one I have is a superdish and the LNB does not fit on the Superdish mount.

So Is there any other way to test


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Um, you swap the LNB from the known-to-be-working single LNB dish into the DirecTV dish, then try to point where that single LNB dish is pointing.

In either direction, just because something won't fasten in the right spot doesn't preclude a temporary "mount" at the focal point for testing. Think duct tape.

Or you buy another used circular LNB from an eBay seller and plug that in to your dish. If both fail, the problem probably isn't the LNB.


----------



## Towlies (Jun 28, 2006)

I was just trying it out and messing around a bit with the angles and I cant get anything out of it I put it where the 110 Superdish LNB is and no signal.

Im thinking its a bad LNB is there any like voltage test or something like that.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Are you connecting the LNB direct to the receiver? SuperDISH comes with a DP34 switch. D* LNBs are equivalent to E* legacy so you won't be able to use it through the DP34.


----------



## Towlies (Jun 28, 2006)

I was trying to do a direct LNB to my reciver. If I take the normal 110 LNB on my superdish it will read Single LNB in Check Switch.

My question is will a Dish Network reciver show a Directv Single LNB in its check switch.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, but not until it's properly aimed. DishPro will identify the hardware and tell you if there's a signal. With legacy it fails until you get a signal on the point dish screen.


----------



## Towlies (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I was thinking just to buy a DishPro LNB off of eBay. This just seems like its bad. I mean I tryed all day and I cant get any signal or have it show the LNB in Check Switch.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I guess it depends on what you're trying to receive.

For the 110 satellite on DirecTV you need what is known as a "SAT-C" LNB. This is a special LNB with a completely different local oscillator frequency and is the only thing that will work on D* 110.

A regular LNB can be used on the 101 and 119 birds, but you need a SAT-C LNB for 110.

It's called a "SAT-C kit" at Fry's electronics, consisting of the LNB and a very special combiner specifically made to combine the 119 and 110 signals together on a single coax.
The SAT-C LNB comes in the kit with the combiner and a couple short coax jumpers and instructions.


----------



## Towlies (Jun 28, 2006)

Im looking to get these satellites on Dish Network.. 61.5,110,119,129


Im kinda bored and just want to aim around. Would I just need a standerd Single LNB...Im NOT going to use this on Directv


----------



## Towlies (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is some pictures of it I dont know if its a "Sat-C LNB" would you guys tell me.




























The identification tag reads
BSS 12.2--12.7GHz
950--1450MHz
TCE Stock # 232594
BSNA4-202B Lot#M95
Made in Mexico

I noticed its 12.7GHz. I dont know I heard this somewhere I dont know if its true but they said that 12.7GHz wont got through more then 20 ft of cable. I was using about 50 ft of cable.


----------

